# Moab, Utah and Tandems



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Can anyone provide suggestions for their favorite Moab trails to ride on their tandem? We plan to get out there soon and would appreciate any advice. Any "must do" trails? or any trails that we should avoid?

Thanks!


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

We're not well traveled there, but I'd give thumbs up to classics Slickrock Trail and Porcupine Rim. ST has virtually no drops but a few short exposed areas and a couple HABs. PR is more like typical desert riding with lots of small ledges, mellow-ish rock gardens, pretty twisty here and there on the main part of the rim. We started PR at about 9k' (shuttle drop just below snow line); most of it was fast and smooth before reaching the rim.

Have a great time, and let us know how it pans out!


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

She&I - Thanks for the feedback! I've ridden both Slickrock and Porcupine Rim, but it must have been 7-8 years...so I've lost perspective of difficulty. Slickrock seems like it will be the ultimate test of rear hub durability! and mostly rideable. Porupine Rim, on the other hand, I don't remember how technical it was. When you say that you shuttled PR at about 9k, do you remember where that was? I think last time I rode it, we were shuttled up sand flats road (going past Slick Rock and then dropped off where the graded road turned to jeep road). I'd imagine that the snow line might be pretty high this time of year.

I don't need to choose the most difficult trails that would require tons of on and off the bike. So again, I'm hoping to hear from others that have spent time on their tandem in Moab.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Ah, so...you've experienced the sandstone mecca, cool.

I don't recall where we got dropped exactly, some miles up the fire road before UPS. I think Porc Rim from there has a lot of tech riding but very few sections that feel tough or dangerous. With a little momentum, no problem rolling most all of it on a big bike.

I would grill the Utah forum and check in with Poison Spider Bikes for more chatter on suitable terrain. Let us know how you fare...Stoked for ya!

Mike


----------



## ColoRider1 (May 28, 2005)

Porcupine rim shuttles can drop you off at a few different locations depending on weather and time of year. The most traditional drop location is for the original PR trail and that is up sand flats road. If there isn't snow up high then I highly recommend getting dropped off for the Whole Enchilada trail with Burro Pass and Hazard County, then to UPS and LPS (upper and lower Porc. Singletrack). Or if you don't want to tackle the Whole Enchilada then you can get dropped off at the La Sal Mtn loop road and then ride the kokopelli trail down to UPS and LPS. All of this is totally rideable on the tandem and one of the greatest tandem rides around.

There are very few Moab trails that can't be ridden on a good tandem. I also like to ride Amasa Back, Brand trails, Sovereign, and newer trails by Klondike Bluffs on my tandem. 

Have fun!


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Next step is to find a shuttle that can accomodate a tandem!


----------



## malaclemys (Oct 22, 2010)

I have never been riding out west but this video  makes many of the aforementioned segments look pretty possible on a tandem.


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

malaclemys said:


> I have never been riding out west but this video  makes many of the aforementioned segments look pretty possible on a tandem.


It looks like we'll be starting at the kokopelli trailhead, due to snow up high. So we'll miss the Burro and Hazzard sections.

Should be fun!


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Great vid malaclemys, thanks for posting the link. ds, when do you go? Make sure you bring back some video and stills!


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

*The Whole Enchilada - tandem (not actually the "whole")*

Rode it today (not the "whole enchilada", more like half). We rode from the Kokepelli trailhead down (Burro and Hazzard not open yet). Excellent ride, one of my all time favorites! We managed to get a shuttle with Moab Cyclery. This seemed to be the only shuttle in town that would accomdate the tandem and it worked out well.

Next time, we just need to get a bunch of tandems and a pickup truck and make our own shuttle!!

No action shots or video. This trail would have made for a GREAT video, and I thought of that many times today!

I will add that this trail is not for the timid. The people at the bike shop must have thought we were crazy and the riders on the trail gave major props. That said, we kept the rubber side down and had quite respectable times on Strava on the segments, so it is quite "tandem-able". There are several sections where you absolutely have to walk, but not many relative to the overall mileage.

Here's one of us at an overlook (BIG drop below).


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Bravo! Nice going and congrats on a great ride. That's a good long ride with tons of techie sections and constant heads up. Nice one on the big bike!

Thanks for the shuttle info, too.

Pretty sure we rode the exact section of the enchilada you guys did, not on a tandem.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

How fun! Might get out there later this year... This sure is inspiration!


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

How's the trip Dan?? Waiting for more


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Moab tandems with pics*



ki5ka said:


> How's the trip Dan?? Waiting for more


Moab was excellent! As noted above - the Porc Rim ride (Kokopelli>UPS>LPS>PorcRim) was spectacular! Looking forward to riding from higher up next time!

Here's a couple more photos.

This is how you shuttle a tandem in Moab - apparently this is not a common practice... BUT they welcome more tandems - so look em up Moab Bike Shop, Moab Bike Rentals, Sales and Day Tours - Moab, Utah









Here's a few to give some perspective of one of the sections that we DID NOT RIDE (the Notch)









Looking back up at the Notch









Stoker made me pose for one









Yeah - the big bike is not that heavy









My lovely stoker with the gratuitous trail sign pose (with her half of the bike)









Some slickrock on RockinA


----------



## akexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

When we were there in Oct with 6 tandems we did most of the Mag 7 trails and the brand trails. As we had a mixed group as far as abilities so some trails were overwhelming for some couples and underwhelming for others. We used Maggpie tours for guide service and they are starting to figure out the tandems after this being our 3rd trip using them (white rim, maze and a week of day rides). We had three ecdms one fandango and one ellesworth and one santana. One the very technical the 26' ecdm were the most maneuverable due to the slightly shorter wheelbase but we were able to negotiate everything on the our 29r. Moab is a great place to ride a tandem with a trusting stoker!!


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

akexpress said:


> When we were there in Oct with 6 tandems we did most of the Mag 7 trails and the brand trails. As we had a mixed group as far as abilities so some trails were overwhelming for some couples and underwhelming for others. We used Maggpie tours for guide service and they are starting to figure out the tandems after this being our 3rd trip using them (white rim, maze and a week of day rides). We had three ecdms one fandango and one ellesworth and one santana. One the very technical the 26' ecdm were the most maneuverable due to the slightly shorter wheelbase but we were able to negotiate everything on the our 29r. Moab is a great place to ride a tandem with a trusting stoker!!


akexpres - We wanted to do Bull Run and Great Escape out by the Mag 7, but ran out of time. More for next time I guess.

Regarding the wheel size, I'll take the bigger wheels and longer wheel base every day! Yeah the wheel base is longer, but it seems like a negligible difference to me on a bike that is already REALLY long.

Someday we'll have to meet up for a ride!


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Great pics, thanks!


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Any more photos? Gonna put them up in your profile?


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

ki5ka said:


> Any more photos? Gonna put them up in your profile?


Unfortunately, we did not stop to take more pictures and we were not riding with anyone else (lucky to have stopped at the overlook at the same time as someone else, otherwise we ould not have a photo with both of us in it).

We ended up doing some more riding in the dirt in California (Auburn area), great riding! Then rode skinny tires in Sonoma/Napa. Great trip!

Hopefully next time I can get a few other tandems to join us in Moab or Fruita.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Well I'm glad you got the ones you did. They are inspiring! We were thinking of going up over spring break but went to Sedona and Prescott instead. Was a great trip, but, well, your pics make the grass look greener


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

What's the best time of year to visit Moab?


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

April/May or Sep/Oct. late August is probably good too.


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks Dan


----------



## 1bike2souls (Jul 18, 2014)

We will be in Moab on Wednesday Nov 8 if anyone wants to join. Planning to ride the Whole Enchilada if weather holds for next few days. Meeting some friends on single bikes after that but might be able to do a tandem ride on Sunday the 12th in afternoon or Monday the 13th en route back to Durango.


----------

